# "Being thin feels better than anything tastes."



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

This was a statement about not eating junk/motivation to stay on a diet.

Do you agree?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Being healthy feels better than anything. 

There are thin, non healthy people. Its called TOFI if I remember correctly.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Being healthy, energised and positive feels better than anything else.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Some things taste really fucking good....


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

You know what felt really fucking good?

The first time I hiked a mountain.
Being able to bench press my own weight.
Finishing a half marathon.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry to give such a generic answer but eating healthy and exercising feels great. Being thin doesn't necessarily mean healthy. It is all about the food you eat and regular exercise. It is really that simple. Also having more muscle is really awesome. 


I am kicking myself for giving such a generic and run of the mill answer but it is so true. 


My advice to anyone is to stop giving a shit about how much you weigh and just focus on eating healthy foods that are nutritious and normal portions and regular exercise with cardio and muscle training. Everything for you will fall into place after doing those two basic things. You won't have to worry about your weight. 

The key to longevity is a good heart which boils down to healthy eating and regular cardio, as well as no smoking and little to no alcohol.



EDIT:

By the way, that was a Kate Moss quote and honestly....I don't think she was/is feeling all that great LOL.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

CrystallineSheep said:


> Sorry to give such a generic answer but eating healthy and exercising feels great. Being thin doesn't necessarily mean healthy. It is all about the food you eat and regular exercise. It is really that simple. Also having more muscle is really awesome.
> 
> 
> I am kicking myself for giving such a generic and run of the mill answer but it is so true.
> ...


I think the original Kate Moss quote is "nothing tastes better than thin feels"

I'm like, have you tasted lasagna, or mac and cheese, or chicken curry. or chocolate covered strawberries etc.

Its all about moderation and portion control.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

CrystallineSheep said:


> Sorry to give such a generic answer but eating healthy and exercising feels great. Being thin doesn't necessarily mean healthy. It is all about the food you eat and regular exercise. It is really that simple. Also having more muscle is really awesome.


Yeah that's irrelevant to the topic. Rather than giving an insincere "sorry," you could have commented on-topic or not at all.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Benty Fagatronicus said:


> Yeah that's irrelevant to the topic. Rather than giving an insincere "sorry," you could have commented on-topic or not at all.


You said if I agreed and with my answer I didn't.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I think the original Kate Moss quote is "nothing tastes better than thin feels"
> 
> I'm like, have you tasted lasagna, or mac and cheese, or chicken curry. or chocolate covered strawberries etc.
> 
> Its all about moderation and portion control.


You can also eat the healthy version of almost anything. Like it doesn't have to be 'eat a greasy burger' or 'or not eat at all and be skinny'. Plus, being underweight to the point of unhealthy and not eating actually makes me people feel like shit- they are tired, sick, cold etc. 

I don't think having to rely on drugs for energy like Kate Moss and Adriana Lima use to do is really 'feeling good'. Having said that, eating processed burgers doesn't make you feel good either. You just get hooked on a food chemical addiction. 

Personally I don't see where there has to be a compromise. Healthy food tastes great lol.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Nah 

I honestly avoid too much cardio because I don't want to be very thin. 

Toned and fit yes I like to be toned or somewhat firm.

I guess I have more of an athletic build and I recognize that is what looks best. I think way too many people seek to be thin rather than fit. Most people do not even have the proper bodies to be what i think of as thin.

Because my build and my body are pretty established. I prefer not to seek being thin. 
1. You don't just loose weight in one area. You lose it almost every where. I don't want to lose my firm boobs and firm ass and nicely toned legs, or muscular arms just to have a thinner waist
2. Being too thin can increase the effects of aging as far as gangly limbs like neck and also loss of face fat that keeps youth
3 On my specific body I have no waist period does not matter what size whether I have been at my thinnest or largest still no waist. I have basically no hips and straight waist so really outside maybe a few pounds that could be lost it would not change whether I have a waist and would just make me lose all my other assets.

I am short and petite and average size fit. I would like to be slightly leaner but when i say that I literally mean just slightly. I like having my athletic limbs and don't want to lose them.

Anyways no! Food tastes good. Exercise is better than depriving self of food. Not saying sometimes cutting back is not necessary but that is a horrible quote. Food, exercise, sleep, and being fit are what is best. Not just simply thin


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Nope. That sounds like a really unhealthy mentality. 

I've also heard that it's better (in terms of health risk) to be slightly overweight than to be underweight. And thin =/= healthy. Could also mean malnutrition... So knowing that, how could it "feel good"?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Being healthy feels better than anything.
> 
> There are thin, non healthy people. Its called TOFI if I remember correctly.


Ah, I see. I was not familair with that term (actually, I was, just not being it called TOFI), but yeah, I've seen people their eating ways (having an extremely unhealthy lifestyle/diet) yet look so thin. For reasons like this one should not feel jealous of thin people, just be/live healthy. Being/feeling fit is the way to go, and your body will give the right shape of body fitting for you then.



Benty Fagatronicus said:


> This was a statement about not eating junk/motivation to stay on a diet.
> 
> Do you agree?


I like being thin. It feels good to me, and I feel more sexy for some reason (the girl who I am dating wants me to gain weight though, but I don't). I actually became more thin (again) because I wanted to live healthier (lifestyle/diet). Losing weight was not my goal when changing my diet, but it happened anyway and quite rapidly too (to the point I [+my family] got concerned how quickly I lost weight). 

Very recently I gain more weight again (only slightly though, people still call me thin). For reasons, like it's Summer break but also injury (less sporting *sad, sad*).



Hellena Handbasket said:


> You know what felt really fucking good?
> 
> The first time I hiked a mountain.
> Being able to bench press my own weight.
> Finishing a half marathon.


I can imagine that. A year or two again I surprisingly could do the 2nd thingy much better than ever before. That does felt good. I didn't ever try the other thingies. And I probably won't be able to the 2nd thingy at this point anymore, but it will come back.




Sensational said:


> Anyways no! Food tastes good. Exercise is better than depriving self of food. Not saying sometimes cutting back is not necessary but that is a horrible quote. Food, exercise, sleep, and being fit are what is best. Not just simply thin


Sounds good. I actually did the same amount of sporting/exercise and (still) eating candy (much) when changing my diet. I cut massively back in eating (red) meat, and started to drinking basicly only water and tea. Few changes like these made me suddenly very thin before I knew it, while still eating a lot of candy, hahaha! People being all I like 'how can you be so thin?!' when seeing me eating many snacks on a party, while I let go of my [not very strict] diet (partly) when at parties and such.

Sport/exercise is very important, yes. I enjoy it very much my favourite sport, and it makes me more fit, feel better, and all, along with other thingies that contribute to this all. I actually have done more sporting last year than before, but it came at a later time than my diet change which already made me much more fit as well (could really feel it).



ninjahitsawall said:


> Nope. That sounds like a really unhealthy mentality.
> 
> I've also heard that it's better (in terms of health risk) to be slightly overweight than to be underweight. And thin =/= healthy. Could also mean malnutrition... So knowing that, how could it "feel good"?


Yeah, it's definitly better being either average or slightly overweight than being underweight, for those reasons you've mentioned. Hence my girlfriend wanting me to gain weight, also for other reasons. I am stubborn though, and I don't think I am underweighted anyway.

Just be (or get) fit and live a healthy lifestyle, and ignore sayings like "nothing tastes better than thin feels".


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

Depends on what your definition of thin is. You can be seen thin by one person, another may believe you are not. Being thin is not healthly at all, same as being obessive. The word heathly is important here. In my opinion, nice body is defined by a size of each bodypart and proportions.


----------



## Eefje (May 8, 2017)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> You know what felt really fucking good?
> 
> The first time I hiked a mountain.
> Being able to bench press my own weight.
> Finishing a half marathon.


Are you me? Lol

Exactly the same experiences that made me feel fucking good.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Eefje said:


> Are you me? Lol
> 
> Exactly the same experiences that made me feel fucking good.


I've run a half-marathon. It didn't feel good. Too crowded. Too good weather. I was in a lot of pain after crossing the finish line both times.


Being the opposite of thin has no appeal to me. As my metabolism changes my effort in staying fit increases.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

non healthy thin reporting in
being thin can be as unhealthy as over weight
it all depends why the person is thin
I cannot gain weight due to intestinal/stomach issues


----------



## Eefje (May 8, 2017)

pwowq said:


> I've run a half-marathon. It didn't feel good. Too crowded. Too good weather. I was in a lot of pain after crossing the finish line both times.
> 
> 
> Being the opposite of thin has no appeal to me. As my metabolism changes my effort in staying fit increases.


Yeah, circumstances can change a lot of how you experience a half marathon  
Kinda ran it when it was clouded (17 degrees or smth?), and I don't mind a crowd  

You know, it's especially the feeling after the run that is truly blissfull. Not necessarily the run itself 

It's also no matter of being thin for me, or smth. Just enjoy the adrenaline a lot. I am also not really thin, just shaped and in form  But I don't really mind that!


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

Conclusion;

Do the sport that you love most and eat healthy foods, but don't obsess over being skinny. 

And also, you can eat from time to time a pizza, hamburguer, etc.. like a cheat meal, no? xD


----------



## cfrench (Oct 5, 2016)

That sounds like an insanely horrifying quote. To focus on having a certain shape in mind is okay but not to the extreme of it controlling your own life. Being healthy is important and that is what everyone says. Yet it is not so easy when you hear society repeatedly demonstrating throughout the media of girls and guys looking absolutely perfect in suggestive posing. The right mindset I would guess would have to be "so what if I have a muffintop," "so what if I don't have a thigh gap". The right people would not care anyway.


----------

